# Jazz in Liberty at AMHR show yesterday



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

:bgrin Yesterday the MHCO sponsored an AMHR show at the Royal Canadian Riding Academy. We went Friday and camped on site, myself, my daughter Alex and her boyfriend Isaac. We just took Jazz and went in my minivan, what a blast we had, there were about 70 horses entered. Well for the first time I entered in the Liberty class with Jazz and we both had so much fun :bgrin Here is a video of his run - edited to change link from photobucket to youtube.

Yvonne


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 22, 2007)

Video doesn't show up, just opeoing page of photobucket unless I didn't wait long enough.




:

Amanda


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

wade3504 said:


> Video doesn't show up, just opeoing page of photobucket unless I didn't wait long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened Amanda, when I previewed it, it worked but now I try it and it doesn't, I am going to retry with youtube and try posting again.

Thanks for letting me know.

Yvonne


----------



## Devon (Jul 22, 2007)

:



twister said:


> wade3504 said:
> 
> 
> > Video doesn't show up, just opeoing page of photobucket unless I didn't wait long enough.
> ...


Well I saw it in person



:

LOL he stopped right where I was standing :bgrin

Good Job yesterday Yvonne !!

He was a Spunky jumper too


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Devon, I put it on youtube here is the link:


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Fantastik Job!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: We didn't get to stay- Jazz was really on yesturday you guys did well.!!! :bgrin


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, Thanks so much for sharing!!!

I have been wanting to see a Liberty class. (I have read the rules, but never seen it.) It was so Great to see!

Boy, not only was Jazz so very beautiful as he performed, but it was quiet impressive to see how quickly he calmed down to be haltered..... after such an exciting run.

Congratulations :aktion033:

-Becky


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

BeckyG said:


> Oh, Thanks so much for sharing!!!
> 
> I have been wanting to see a Liberty class. (I have read the rules, but never seen it.) It was so Great to see!
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky, I just love this horse, anything I ask him to do he does but always with his own little touch :bgrin In the hunter class yesterday he was bucking and just enjoying himself and when I dropped the halter in Liberty he bucked and tore off, he was having fun and so was I



:

Yvonne



tifflunn said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Fantastik Job!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: We didn't get to stay- Jazz was really on yesturday you guys did well.!!! :bgrin


Thanks Tiffany, it was great to see you yesterday although we didn't get a lot of time to talk with all the classes, you looked great in your show outfit, where did you get it from? I need to get some better ones.

Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 22, 2007)

very nice run

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2007)

Good job!!! He was really GOING the whole time! I bet he was one tired little guy at the end of the day



:


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

Jill said:


> Good job!!! He was really GOING the whole time! I bet he was one tired little guy at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> :


:bgrin Thanks Jill, you would think he would be tired but he pranced and danced all the way back to his stall, he was fired up :bgrin I thought he might be sore this morning but no, he pranced out of the stall and into my van for the drive home. When he got out in the paddock at home he rolled and rolled getting all his itchy spots



:

Yvonne


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Jazz looked great in all his classes yesterday and in liberty he was a ball of energy LOL I loved the nips he was giving you in obstacle saying "come on Mom let's go faster".



> Thanks Tiffany, it was great to see you yesterday although we didn't get a lot of time to talk with all the classes, you looked great in your show outfit, where did you get it from? I need to get some better ones.


Which outfit? LOL Tiffy had a lovely black outfit on until she did a truly phenomenal wipeout while trotting her mare in a halter class and completely mucking up her jacket then since I was standing around still wearing my pink blazer we switched. roflmao That was a truly graceful move there Tiff!!! 

Pammy


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

justanothercowgirl said:


> Jazz looked great in all his classes yesterday and in liberty he was a ball of energy LOL I loved the nips he was giving you in obstacle saying "come on Mom let's go faster".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I loved both the prespill outfit and the afterspill one lol. She looked great in both :bgrin It sure was a nice show and I think all had a great time. You certainly had a great day Pam, but I'll let you tell everyone how you did :bgrin (see now I can remember your name roflmao)

Yvonne


----------



## Cara (Jul 22, 2007)

GORGEOUS horse!!!


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

horse_chick said:


> GORGEOUS horse!!!


Thank you Cara, I like your China too :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Jul 22, 2007)

Yvonne, looks like you had an excellent day, talked to Terri and she said she did very well with her leapord stallion.

Thanks for sharing :aktion033:


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2007)

Reble said:


> Yvonne, looks like you had an excellent day, talked to Terri and she said she did very well with her leapord stallion.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :aktion033:


Mary I had so much fun, we camped there for the weekend, apart from us only Sue Flaherty camped, I was surprized more people didn't stay, but we enjoyed ourselves anyway. It is a great facility for a horse show. I did see your friend's leopard stallion, he seemed a nice boy and she did well with him. I hear a little whisper you might be going to St. Mary's next week?

Yvonne


----------



## lilfoot (Jul 22, 2007)

:aktion033: Ball of energy!

Great day had by all....he's a sweetie Yvonne.

Loved watching him perform in person too!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 22, 2007)

What a pretty run...Gotta love that tail flagging gallop he did all around there. How did you guys do as far as placings go?


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 23, 2007)

justanothercowgirl said:


> > Thanks Tiffany, it was great to see you yesterday although we didn't get a lot of time to talk with all the classes, you looked great in your show outfit, where did you get it from? I need to get some better ones.
> 
> 
> Which outfit? LOL Tiffy had a lovely black outfit on until she did a truly phenomenal wipeout while trotting her mare in a halter class and completely mucking up her jacket then since I was standing around still wearing my pink blazer we switched. roflmao That was a truly graceful move there Tiff!!!
> ...


LOL- My pre flip outfit came from good will- my jacket I ordered never arrived



: so I was running around Friday morning trying to find one LOL post flip Pammy came to my rescue :bgrin I do need to arrive early to these shows so I can sit and chat with everyone :bgrin


----------



## twister (Jul 23, 2007)

tifflunn said:


> justanothercowgirl said:
> 
> 
> > > Thanks Tiffany, it was great to see you yesterday although we didn't get a lot of time to talk with all the classes, you looked great in your show outfit, where did you get it from? I need to get some better ones.
> ...


lol well you would never know, it fit you like it was tailored for you, I really liked it :bgrin Are you going to St. Marys on Saturday? Yvonne



lilfoot said:


> :aktion033: Ball of energy!
> 
> Great day had by all....he's a sweetie Yvonne.
> 
> Loved watching him perform in person too!


Thanks Sandy :bgrin

Yvonne



PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> What a pretty run...Gotta love that tail flagging gallop he did all around there. How did you guys do as far as placings go?


we got 2 seconds and a third as there were 3 judges



:

Yvonne



barnbum said:


> That was awesome!! Just look at that gorgeous tail a flaggin'!!! :aktion033: Did you place?? It looks like a great arena for a show.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thanks Karla, it is a great facility, that was the main arena but they have 3 in total. We were able to camp there in the back field with a serviced lot and a short walk from all the action :bgrin :lol: I would go back there again for sure.

Yvonne


----------

